# ROSKOMNADZOR blocks kiwifarms.net



## Null (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm tempted to add something to the .ru domain which will error 451 specific URLs requested by Vlad. I'm a bit busy at the moment, but I don't like closing doors.


----------



## Lisdexamfetamine ℞ (Aug 11, 2021)

is this still about the ho ho holocaust meme ?


----------



## Justanotherguy (Aug 11, 2021)

For the other ignorant folks : ROSKOMNADZOR is The Federal Service for Supervision of Communications, Information Technology and Mass Media or Roskomnadzor is the Russian federal executive agency responsible for monitoring, controlling and censoring Russian mass media.









						Federal Service for Supervision of Communications, Information Technology and Mass Media - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LieutenantRasczak (Aug 11, 2021)

Oy vey


----------



## Null (Aug 11, 2021)

Lisdexamfetamine ℞ said:


> is this still about the ho ho holocaust meme ?


They complain about two images. That one, and this one:


----------



## Justanotherguy (Aug 11, 2021)

Lisdexamfetamine ℞ said:


> is this still about the ho ho holocaust meme ?


It was funny


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 11, 2021)

Who would've thought WP Santa would could take down the great Soviet bear?

Lol, @Null I love that second image, they're mad about that?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Aug 11, 2021)

Cheeki Breeki.
Jokes aside, lol, this is unexcepted coming from the same country which permits many shady things and kidnapping people for political reasons.


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 11, 2021)

> I'm tempted to add something to the .ru domain which will error 451 specific URLs requested by Vlad.


Definitely find the time and make them work for the info they want.


----------



## Adolphin (Aug 11, 2021)

The mummy of Stalin is angry.


----------



## Haunted Dishwasher (Aug 11, 2021)

Wouldn't they support the site viciously murdering alphabet soup anyway?


----------



## Still Anonymous For This (Aug 11, 2021)

To be fair, after reading about Chris Chan raping his own mother, I wanted to delete the internet, too.


----------



## Rungle (Aug 11, 2021)

The fuck why, russia should love us.
We supposedly bullied a lot of trannies to suicide and they fucking hate trannies as well.


----------



## FluorideHuffer (Aug 11, 2021)

To the Russian national inevitably reading this thread: Ho Ho Holocaust, мой член твердый


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Aug 11, 2021)

Go to gulag if you pass start on your way collect boolet.


----------



## Abby (Aug 11, 2021)

What does this mean for dumb people?


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Aug 11, 2021)

This really puts a fatal blow on the 'Kiwifarms is a Russian bot farm' theory.


----------



## Anstiv (Aug 11, 2021)

On the anniversary of the corn harvest, of all days


----------



## Radical Cadre (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


We're chaotic and do what we want.

That can't happen.


----------



## hupodoc (Aug 11, 2021)

Za rodina.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Aug 11, 2021)

Abby said:


> What does this mean for dumb people?


In the literal first post Null says Kiwifarms has been blocked by Russian servers.

If you want it condensed any more then I'm really worried you're going to forget to breathe.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 11, 2021)

Ha ha Le based Russians, ha ha they don't get offended and butthurt, right?


----------



## Null (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


Well, it is, but it has other issues.


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518


This is the picture that gets us blacklisted from  an entire country? There is much worse on here, like Bella’s fungal toes.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 11, 2021)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> This really puts a fatal blow on the 'Kiwifarms is a Russian bot farm' theory.


Unless they're just trying to throw everyone off the scent.

FYI, Joshua's given name was Yuri.


----------



## Radola Gajda (Aug 11, 2021)

Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth said:


> Who would've thought WP Santa would could take down the great Soviet bear?
> 
> Lol, @Null I love that second image, they're mad about that?


Promotion of suicide.
They used it as justification to take Down things in past few weeks .


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 11, 2021)

Abby said:


> What does this mean for dumb people?


That russkies are going to visit Farms with VPN, just like they should've.


----------



## Symalsa (Aug 11, 2021)

Putin starves tens of Russians of needed content. Farmodomor of 2021. Absolute tragedy


----------



## Abby (Aug 11, 2021)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> In the literal first post Null says Kiwifarms has been blocked by Russian servers.
> 
> If you want it condensed any more then I'm really worried you're going to forget to breathe.



No, it doesn't.  But thanks for the concern, I'll try to remember.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Aug 11, 2021)

Tbh it's a good start. Now ban video games and anime next.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 11, 2021)

Radola Gajda said:


> Promotion of suicide.
> They used it as justification to take Down things in past few weeks .


Well based on my knowledge of Russia, they probably don't need help with people killing themselves.


----------



## kcbbq (Aug 11, 2021)

Radola Gajda said:


> Promotion of suicide.
> They used it as justification to take Down things in past few weeks .


Suicide is Russia's favorite pastime. I don't know why that would offend them. Trannies can't even match the rate at which Russians surrender to life.


----------



## Large (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


Nigeria isn't woke, it must be heaven on earth, you should go there.


----------



## draggs (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


Russia is very speshul

And on the subject of Nazis at least they are woker than anybody

They do have good reason for it lol getting invaded and a third of your country fucked up by Nazis will do that


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Roskomnadzor is pretty much a joke in Russia, they're about as respected as the TSA in America.

For reference, here's what happened when they had a slap fight with Telegram.








						Google, Amazon drawn into Telegram ban as Russia blocks millions of IP addresses | ZDNet
					

Russia's quest to stop encrypted messaging app Telegram also blocks thousands of Amazon, Google addresses.




					www.zdnet.com


----------



## BLTAnnihilator (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow, who'd've guess that The Russian Communist Shithole wouldn't like a semi-lawless bastion of free speech being unblocked?
I mean the fact we bully dumbasses and trannies would let them love us, but that unpredictability is no good, they can't handle people with an ounce of creativity, it's why they basically have only one game they regurgitate literally 6 times now as their entire gaming industry.
Honestly I just pity the Russians. Imagine sharing a land border with the continent with all of the most stagnant cultures in the world AND sharing a border with people who let a supergroup rule them who unironically think pillows need regulation.


----------



## Screw Danlon (Aug 11, 2021)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> This really puts a fatal blow on the 'Kiwifarms is a Russian bot farm' theory.


Yes, I’m sure that _now_ logic and common sense will prevail and they will realize how wrong they are.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 11, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Cheeki Breeki.
> Jokes aside,


Where was the joke? I must have missed it


----------



## Fuck It We'll Do It Live (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.





catpin said:


> The fuck why, russia should love us.
> We supposedly bullied a lot of trannies to suicide and they fucking hate trannies as well.


It's almost as if the same Eastern European countries that pass meme anti-gay legislation (notably Russia here but even Poland and Hungary to a degree) are also increasingly becoming more authoritarian about muh traditional values being upheld even online so that their citizens are protected from any wrong think, even from a largely satirical site such as Kiwifarms.


----------



## HarveyMC (Aug 11, 2021)

Delete the images. Comply with all their demands. Make some low level bureaucrat do the leg work of unblocking the site… then immediately post those images front and center on the main page 

waste their time. Become ungovernable


----------



## evilsponge (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks like someone forgot to pay their standard bribe


----------



## Chiri (Aug 11, 2021)

Large said:


> Nigeria isn't woke, it must be heaven on earth, you should go there.


Or China, they still classify homosexuality and the like as a mental illness. Must be a super heckin based country.


----------



## Orangutans (Aug 11, 2021)

Commies being commies. Shocking!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 11, 2021)

Replace the 451 default page with Ho ho holocaust.


----------



## Kacho (Aug 11, 2021)

Choke on our cocks, Ivan.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 11, 2021)

I remember trying to download a lossless copy of this album on Yandex. And it was removed because the cover art was in violation of the *Federal law of Russian Federation no. 436-FZ  "On Protection of Children from Information Harmful to Their Health and Development" *


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Aug 11, 2021)

Literally who?


----------



## David L. Heilberg (Aug 11, 2021)

@Null Pin the ho ho ho Holocaust image on the front page just to piss em off one last time.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Aug 11, 2021)

Lisdexamfetamine ℞ said:


> is this still about the ho ho holocaust meme ?


The Main director at ROSKOMNADZOR has that meme on the top of the most wanted for criminal media, and is doing its all to make Kiwi farms pay for such a horrible horrible meme. Its so bad, he has copys of it used as target practice for his agents.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Thing is, Roskomnadzor really doesn't give two fucks about the end result. They're bureaucrats through and through, their main concern is that someone complained and they acted on it. It's not about ideology or preventing wrongthink (like in the West), it's just so a low-level bureaucrat can cross off one site from their list and move on to the next one.


----------



## MissDrama (Aug 11, 2021)

Not even Russia can handle KF?


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518


That image is just classic, absurdist dark humour. Looks like a sticker/pin I'd happily collect.

Anyone who takes it seriously or as suicidal promotion is looking too deep.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 11, 2021)

Let our comrades go


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


Well you're retarded. Russia is a nation of violent subhuman snow monkies. The only redeeming factor of the country is the women are extremely attractive and there's more women than men. 

Stop thinking about the world and life in general as a woke vs non woke thing, it's extremely gay and cringey _*and like so 2016.*_


----------



## Cabelaz (Aug 11, 2021)

Lolcow milk feeds the poor children. Think of the children!


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Aug 11, 2021)

Vlad is Mad about the Ho Ho Holocaust? Man is he gonna be real sore about the remove kebab immigrants looking at setting up base for .ru signups


----------



## Snack Cracker (Aug 11, 2021)

Russia is doing a good job of promoting suicide on it’s own by being Russia. 
Everything about Russia and Russian history is depressing and fatalistic as fuck.

Freethink is still wrongthink though apparently.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 11, 2021)

Kiwi? Bad?
NYET.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Aug 11, 2021)

Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth said:


> Well based on my knowledge of Russia, they probably don't need help with people killing themselves.





kcbbq said:


> Suicide is Russia's favorite pastime. I don't know why that would offend them. Trannies can't even match the rate at which Russians surrender to life


Easy: the glorification of suicide = more suicides = less people to rule and make money off of.  I don't imagine they're having a fit but are doing a really gay "think of the children" and keep busy that way


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 11, 2021)

RUSSIA AND PUTIN ARE SO BASED THAT THEY ARE TRIGGERED BY THIS


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Aug 11, 2021)

If we were back in Soviet Union days I'd think the site would be hugely popular since it would give the message that Americans by and large are fat, lazy, stupid, and weird.


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Aug 11, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> View attachment 2434579
> RUSSIA AND PUTIN ARE SO BASED THAT THEY ARE TRIGGERED BY THIS


Rusked and Cyanide-pilled


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 11, 2021)

Merry Holocaust, Vladimir!


----------



## TurkishOreo (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518


Is the 2nd pic copyrighted?

It has the shape of a silver coin

Edit:
It could also work as a pin


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 11, 2021)

Dogechu_Prime said:


> Rusked and Cyanide-pilled





> To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518


Can't you just add "FUCKRUSSIA" or "PutinSucksAIDSCocks" to the end of the filename and gain 6 months of peace?


----------



## Work (Aug 11, 2021)

This is what russians do



This is what russian "people" believe:


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 11, 2021)

.net hasn't worked for me in Russia in the past 3 months at least anyway.


----------



## Hitman One (Aug 11, 2021)

Fuck Russia, fuck Putin and FUCK JANNIES.


----------



## Work (Aug 11, 2021)

Average Pole vs average r*ssian


----------



## George Beorge (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


Bro Russia doesn't give a shit about being "woke" they, like China, take preserving their culture and morale very seriously. That means banning anything that could cause violence or suicide or extremism. Nothing controversial allowed. It's much worse because while "wokeness" in the west is largely a social and in some cases like social media business issue, the type of censorship done in Russia is a government issue.


----------



## UnbirthOfANation (Aug 11, 2021)

Vladimir Putin is a closeted gay, and you can't convince me otherwise.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Aug 11, 2021)

As in all other relevant situations

VPN: 1
Tor: 1
Роскомнадзор: 0


----------



## Rakoon (Aug 11, 2021)

For real, how do they even find this shit? It's so obscure. Somebody reported it? Government web crawlers? Bureaucrat in Chelyabinsk sifting through New Zealand-based agricultural communities? There's literal infinite amount of content that could violate some bullshit law.


----------



## Work (Aug 11, 2021)

Russians, despite /pol/'s delusions about "muh white homeland", are closer to mongoloids than europeans due to centuries of Tatar cultural enrichment.

"Scratch a russian and you'll find a Tatar"
~ russian proverb


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 11, 2021)

How will Null get a Tzarina gf now?


----------



## 7-Up Thirsting Vampire (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh hey! My country blocked this website and now I can only access it through VPN!
Fuck you, you old fucking coward. Go get retired for fuck's sake, you already blued your fingers clawing on that armchair for 20 years.


----------



## Super Macho Man (Aug 11, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> How will Null get a Tzarina gf now?


Through a VPN.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 11, 2021)

Work said:


> Russians, despite /pol/'s delusions about "muh white homeland", are closer to mongoloids than europeans due to centuries of Tatar cultural enrichment.
> 
> "Scratch a russian and you'll find a Tatar"
> ~ russian proverb
> View attachment 2434610


They are white negroes


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Aug 11, 2021)

Russia is kinda gay.


----------



## Haint (Aug 11, 2021)

Never trust a vodka nigger. Did 50 years of cold war not teach you people anything? 

К черту Россию. Соси толстый хуй Путину !!!


----------



## Dread First (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm genuinely surprised that we weren't banned from Russia sooner. I would've assumed that all the repressed shitholes of the world, like China, Iran, North Korea, and Russia have all banned Kiwi Farms in some capacity.


----------



## Vuedou (Aug 11, 2021)

This does it, we should have a lolcow thread on Putin and his daughters in response to this unprovoked Russian aggression


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 11, 2021)

I can't believe they're mad over a pleasant depiction of Russia's favorite game of roulette.


----------



## Rakoon (Aug 11, 2021)

Work said:


> Average Pole vs average r*ssian
> View attachment 2434600





Work said:


> Russians, despite /pol/'s delusions about "muh white homeland", are closer to mongoloids than europeans due to centuries of Tatar cultural enrichment.
> 
> "Scratch a russian and you'll find a Tatar"
> ~ russian proverb
> View attachment 2434610


Cope much? Neither of those look even remotely like any person who has ever inhabited poland.

Reality is more like this:

Average p*lack





Average Russian (actual Russian, on western internet he's a Gigachad but in Russia he's an incel, 95% of people look better than him)


----------



## Super Macho Man (Aug 11, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> They are white negroes


I thought the Irish held that distinction?


----------



## 7-Up Thirsting Vampire (Aug 11, 2021)

UnbirthOfANation said:


> Vladimir Putin is a closeted gay, and you can't convince me otherwise.


That's why he divorced his wife in 2013, which is a year of family in Russia.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Aug 11, 2021)

Я виню Изабеллу Лоретту Янке.


----------



## Hitman One (Aug 11, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> They are white negroes


This is an insult to the noble Negro.


----------



## glib (Aug 11, 2021)

Mr. Putin, tear down this firewall.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Aug 11, 2021)

Look out for polonium in your tea, Null.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Aug 11, 2021)

I wonder how hard Ethan Ralph is creaming himself over this one. Rubbing his stubby little fingers together, of course they are covered in shit as per usual, huffing deeply, telling himself this is the beginning of the end of that dastardly JOSHUA PEDOPHILE MOON. While Pedophile May strokes his head, screeching at the top of her lungs like usual gently shushing him as he suckles a mostly empty bottle of Maker's Mark.

Plz put me in the screencap Ethan.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Aug 11, 2021)

Obligatory:







Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


The enemy of your enemy is not necessarily your friend.


----------



## Day Of The Sword (Aug 11, 2021)

Fuck It We'll Do It Live said:


> It's almost as if the same Eastern European countries that pass meme anti-gay legislation (notably Russia here but even Poland and Hungary to a degree) are also increasingly becoming more authoritarian about muh traditional values being upheld even online so that their citizens are protected from any wrong think, even from a largely satirical site such as Kiwifarms.


Sounds awesome, we should have more of that.


----------



## Amazing Criminal (Aug 11, 2021)

bigbombguy2222 said:


> Russia is kinda gay.


----------



## CYKA RUSH B (Aug 11, 2021)

Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth said:


> Well based on my knowledge of Russia, they probably don't need help with people killing themselves.



Actually better that burgerland, and if the trend continues burgerland is gonna get way worse.











Fuck It We'll Do It Live said:


> It's almost as if the same Eastern European countries that pass meme anti-gay legislation (notably Russia here but even Poland and Hungary to a degree) are also increasingly becoming more authoritarian about muh traditional values being upheld even online so that their citizens are protected from any wrong think, even from a largely satirical site such as Kiwifarms.



I know rite??! what a shame that their supreme courts haven't ruled that trannies gaping their assholes or women getting skullfucked until they puke or movies about preteens drinking cum out of discarded condoms on a major streaming platform constitute protected/free speech.


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


LMAO, no. Russia is the USA of the east. Russia is cucked as fuck, you should see Moscow, there're way more muslims than in Sweden, and a gigantic mosque. I recently spent weeks near the Russian border, they literally got a sign there with crossed over Mein Kampf, warning not to bring "extremist material" to the country. My friend who drives to Vyborg all the time got detained and inspected for having nationalist stickers in his car. That's why all based Russian nationalists who dont kowtow to the Vepsian garden gnome Putin escaped to Ukraine.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 11, 2021)

Russian internet and the civil society are getting worse and worse. Sad for the kiwis over there.


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 11, 2021)

AFAIK that block is pretty easy to circumvent from the user side. There's a tool on Github that does just that, although I can't remember its name right now.


----------



## Work (Aug 11, 2021)

Rakoon said:


> Cope much? Neither of those look even remotely like any person who has ever inhabited poland.
> 
> Reality is more like this:
> 
> ...


Lewandowski is a good example of the average pole, and also matches with the phenotype pic I just posted.






Also Gigachad in russia is considered a black-assed churka due to being Ossetian. Unironically churkas look more human than the average r*ssian.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Aug 11, 2021)

Anyone have any idea if there is a larger crackdown on suicide content by the russian feds?  Like if other sites are getting this?
I read some an article that claimed Russia recently began banning an entire subgenre of anime that revolves around the the main character dying at the start and reincarnating in some fantasy world while finding a much better life than they had before.  The ban was due to it 'promoting suicide' and doesn't seem to be political.


----------



## carltondanks (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518


it's weird how they pick such arbitrary things like this when there's more things on this site to complain about. internet porn is illegal in russia, yet you never see them complain about all the crap that would fall under their porn laws. they're clearly angry about this site for another reason and want to see this site be barred from russian territories or see if you'll play ball so they can get you to do what they want


----------



## NashSuvorov (Aug 11, 2021)

This warrants a lethal response.

Someone start a thread on Putin.


----------



## IKOL (Aug 11, 2021)

As if they weren't retarded enough... Ебал их гребаный рот, сука...


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Aug 11, 2021)

Call me retarded, but is this the second country that has banned Kiwifarms? I wonder what the final straw was.


----------



## heh (Aug 11, 2021)

B-but muh baste Russia


----------



## Ethanol Ralph (Aug 11, 2021)

Fuck Russia


----------



## Sithis (Aug 11, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Cheeki Breeki.
> Jokes aside, lol, this is unexcepted coming from the same country which permits many shady things and kidnapping people for political reasons.


Its Russia. Everything is a matter of paying the right people the right amounts. null just didn't send them enough Kiwi Koins apparently.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Aug 11, 2021)

eat shit Ruski!


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh no how will the farms ever recover.


----------



## IKOL (Aug 11, 2021)

Fireman Sam said:


> eat shit Ruski!


Nigga, calm down your soyent, not all ruskies are to blame, but these motherfuckers only.

If only you've knew how much roskomnadzor is hated here, in my motherland.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Aug 11, 2021)

CYKA BLYAT said:


> what a shame that their supreme courts haven't ruled that trannies gaping their assholes or women getting skullfucked until they puke or movies about preteens drinking cum out of discarded condoms on a major streaming platform constitute protected/free speech.


This, but unironically.


----------



## axfaxf (Aug 11, 2021)

kcbbq said:


> Suicide is Russia's favorite pastime. I don't know why that would offend them. Trannies can't even match the rate at which Russians surrender to life.


They´re like the French. Just with balls.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Aug 11, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> Nigga, calm down your soyent, not all ruskies are to blame, but these motherfuckers only.
> 
> If only you've knew how much roskomnadzor is hated here, in my motherland.


I know m8, just part of the meme.


----------



## CeleryBread (Aug 11, 2021)

CHEEKI BREEKI IV DAMKEEEEEEE


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 11, 2021)

You know things are bad when even Russia says no go.


----------



## Rakoon (Aug 11, 2021)

Work said:


> Lewandowski is a good example of the average pole, and also matches with the phenotype pic I just posted.
> View attachment 2434696View attachment 2434698
> 
> Also Gigachad in russia is considered a black-assed churka due to being Ossetian. Unironically churkas look more human than the average r*ssian.
> ...


This is why niggerification of Eastern Europe must proceed for the common good.


----------



## IKOL (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


That's not about woke, just rkn keep being retarded as fuck and abusing the amorphous behaviour of people that don't even know of farms at all.

Speaking of, how the fuck did they got to know about this site, anyway?


----------



## Meat Pickle (Aug 11, 2021)

There are significantly more offensive contents in Kiwi Farms yet what set the Russians off is a Hitler joke and a suicide joke.  What do you expect from a nation that is planning to close its Internet off from the world?


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Aug 11, 2021)

So will they stop sending the biweekly letters asking to remove the meme?


----------



## IKOL (Aug 11, 2021)

Meat Pickle said:


> What do you expect from a nation that is planning to close its Internet off from the world?


Die from a covid vaccine jab I took yesterday. Cuz it seems that I do.



D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ said:


> So will they stop sending the biweekly letters asking to remove the meme?


Nyet, and don't even wish otherwise.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Stop me if you heard this one. Why don't Pollacks eat pickled tomatoes? A square head won't fit through a round jar opening.


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Aug 11, 2021)

NashSuvorov said:


> This warrants a lethal response.
> 
> Someone start a thread on Putin.


Putin's worst crime is total Sovokization of the Russian society. You can literally get arrested and jailed for hate speech and extremism for "speak[ing] disrespectfully of the Days of War Glory and memorable dates in Russia connected with defense of fatherland,” (saying bad things about communists), while he goes around unveiling memorials for Jewish Bolsheviks in Israel and opening Museums of Tolerance paid by taxpayers.

Yes, MATI, I have friends who have been jailed in Russia, not due to being troons but due to being patriotic in a way that didn't include unconditional praise of Stalin and communists. Russia might not be communist anymore, but god help you if you dare speak ill of the Soviets. Total sovokistan


----------



## Divine right to rule (Aug 11, 2021)

о Боже, these pics are like anudda Operation Barbarossa


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 11, 2021)

Countries that blocked us:
New Zealand
Russia


----------



## Noebel (Aug 11, 2021)

Haint said:


> Соси толстый хуй Путину !!!


You might want to rewrite that. As for now it reads as: "Suck fat cock of Putin". Just thought I should warn ya. Unless that's intentional design.


Work said:


> Lewandowski is a good example of the average pole, and also matches with the phenotype pic I just posted.
> View attachment 2434696


Лол, чё это за Батрудинов?


carltondanks said:


> it's weird how they pick such arbitrary things like this when there's more things on this site to complain about. internet porn is illegal in russia, yet you never see them complain about all the crap that would fall under their porn laws. they're clearly angry about this site for another reason and want to see this site be barred from russian territories or see if you'll play ball so they can get you to do what they want


It's likely because of some 'concerned citizen'. Process goes like that: guy searches content, that is outlawed, guy writes a snitch to the roskomnadzor, bureocrat there looks at the provided links and if there is something actually outlawed process of blocking initiates. They don't give that much fucks, unless the site is very known. Or it might be because of some internal employe, who needs to show, that he does an important governmental job, hunts and blocks illegal content and not, I repeat: not, in any way just sits there for taxpayers money. Very serious. Super-duper serious and important job.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Aug 11, 2021)

the absolute state of vodka drinkers


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Two Pollacks go to a bordello in a big city. They knock on the door, the madam answers, and they ask "who can we fuck for five zloty?" She responds "for five zloty you can go fuck each other in the bushes there."
Fifteen minutes later there's another knock on the door. The madam answers, and the Pollacks ask  "who do we pay the five zloty to?"


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Aug 11, 2021)

It cracks me up these two specific examples are where they draw the line. A motherfucking guy that dresses up in womens clothing and toys that drinks and stores his own cum isn't of much concern to Vlad.


----------



## Haint (Aug 11, 2021)

Andrew Neiman said:


> The enemy of your enemy is not necessarily your friend.


Keep your friends close. Your enemies, even closer.


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Aug 11, 2021)

so is moving the server to russia off the menu?


----------



## No Life Prince (Aug 11, 2021)

You can only get away with free speech if you're friends with the Kremlin. They have hate speech laws like everywhere else (Except the US). They also can't take criticism of their government.  The Balkans are trying to join the EU too by the way.


----------



## Techpriest (Aug 11, 2021)

Other things to say to get us firmly banned in Russia.

Putin is cringe and not based. Russia has only had success when controlled by nonethnic Russians or westaboos. The Holodomor happened. Ossetia belongs to Georgia. The Crimea belongs to Ukraine. Karelia belongs to Finland. Sakhalin belongs to Japan. The Russian Orthodox are heretics. The Russian armed forces can’t field a modern fighter plane with the concept of S-Ducts. The Don Cossacks deserve independence. Gays are also people. Ostprussun belongs to Germany. The Baltic’s have a more legitimate claim to independence than the Russians do to being a nation. Ukraine is the true Russia.


----------



## Red Mask (Aug 11, 2021)

What constitues “hate speech” though? Just being critical doesn’t mean hate speech. And really, comedy shouldn’t count as “hate speech”. A lot of this site is nothing but a bunch of people running their mouths. How is that “hate speech”? You can always block people who “grind your gears”. 

Balkans joining the EU would be a bad idea given the cultural incompatibility.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 11, 2021)

Could you meet them half way with a meme celebrating the proud history of the Motherland? HO HO HOLODOMOR


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 11, 2021)

Just get a vpn, not like banning a site ever works


----------



## Pinochet Was Right (Aug 11, 2021)

Screw Danlon said:


> Yes, I’m sure that _now_ logic and common sense will prevail and they will realize how wrong they are.
> View attachment 2434553


Боже мой, it's the troon lifestream carrying the souls of all the troons murdered by Jershnova and the Kiwiroth clones.


----------



## Oxous (Aug 11, 2021)

Josh, if you wake up one day and start tasting metal you need to let the Farms know immediately


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Aug 11, 2021)

As a Post-Merger I can see I'm in for a wild ride on this website if after only 1 week of being here I get to watch it get blocked in mother Russia.


----------



## BubbleButt (Aug 11, 2021)

Rosko M. Nadzor can go fuck himself.


----------



## ._. (Aug 11, 2021)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> In the literal first post Null says Kiwifarms has been blocked by Russian servers.
> 
> If you want it condensed any more then I'm really worried you're going to forget to breathe.


lol I think the dude wanted the HTTP 451 error thing spelled out and if it's "good" or "bad" but theres a link right there in the OP too so idk


----------



## Raiken (Aug 11, 2021)

first thought; oh no null had a stroke on his keybord!
Second thought; oh no russia had a stroke on their keybord!


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 11, 2021)

They fucked with Lurkmore.ru because of suicide article, so yeah. Not surprised at all


----------



## Bayard Rustin (Aug 11, 2021)

Ironic that a country that makes dissenters commit "suicide" would be so offended by that stupid image


----------



## Archeopthryx (Aug 11, 2021)

At lease moon runes makes sense. What the fuck is this cyrillic nonsense?


----------



## Noebel (Aug 11, 2021)

BubbleButt said:


> Rosko M. Nadzor can go fuck himself.


Hey, don't you assume Roskomnadzor's gender!


Spoiler


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh no; the reds are angry at us.

Eek.

Mercy.


----------



## Oxous (Aug 11, 2021)

Under Article 148 of the Russian Criminal Code it is a criminal offense to make jokes about the Orthodox Church, and violators can be imprisoned for up to two years or compelled to pay a maximum fine of *₽*300,000 (~$4,000). I believe the following would constitute a violation of the relevant Article:


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 11, 2021)

COMRADES!? WHY?!

Considering the amounts of Stalin pictures they still got laying around, a funny Hitler jpg seems like a pretty weak reason.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Aug 11, 2021)

free crimea chernobyl was a part time job etc


----------



## Starved Artist (Aug 11, 2021)

This not put the cheeky in my breeky; I was under the impression that  Rastacomander was for censoring piracy and cartoons.


----------



## Ero (Aug 11, 2021)

But A&H fags and /pol/tards told me that this authoritarian mafia-oligarch ruled shithole known as Russia is the only free speech country left in the world now that we live in Biden's America.

How can this be?


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Aug 11, 2021)

Stoneface said:


> AFAIK that block is pretty easy to circumvent from the user side. There's a tool on Github that does just that, although I can't remember its name right now.











						GitHub - ValdikSS/GoodbyeDPI: GoodbyeDPI—Passive Deep Packet Inspection blocker and Active DPI circumvention utility (for Windows)
					

GoodbyeDPI—Passive Deep Packet Inspection blocker and Active DPI circumvention utility (for Windows) - GitHub - ValdikSS/GoodbyeDPI: GoodbyeDPI—Passive Deep Packet Inspection blocker and Active DPI...




					github.com
				




You could also just use Tor.


----------



## Donutcapybara (Aug 11, 2021)

thats good, kiwifarms is bad for your mental health and it should be blocked in everywhere


----------



## Alba gu brath (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518


That always made no sense, those who take outrage with the image are the ones who could benefit the most from the message, what don't they understand about it?


----------



## Rupert Bear (Aug 11, 2021)

Russia is a nanny state


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 11, 2021)

Ero said:


> But A&H fags and /pol/tards told me that this authoritarian mafia-oligarch ruled shithole known as Russia is the only free speech country left in the world now that we live in Biden's America.
> 
> How can this be?


Russia is hardly a paradise for free speech, but it’s not a dictatorship either.

Putin got elected with a big majority and has popularity ratings many western leaders would kill to get.


_“Oh Fapcop, now you’re just being naive! How can you trust elections in Russia?!”_


I don’t. But the elections were largely free of fraud according to observers.

Also, look at Israel. There’s over a million Russians living there, and many have dual citizenship and voted in Russian elections.

And guess what: The election results from Israeli Russian voters were largely similar to the results in Russia.


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Aug 11, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> And guess what: The election results from Israeli Russian voters were largely similar to the results in Russia.


I don't know if "Russian goyim have been brainwashed into having the voting preference of a kike" is the compliment you think it is.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 11, 2021)

Bayard Rustin said:


> Ironic that a country that makes dissenters commit "suicide" would be so offended by that stupid image


I hope they shoot themselves in the back of the head three times criticize Putin.


----------



## nekrataal (Aug 11, 2021)

It’s funny how mad Russians get about a picture of Hitler given what all they’ve done in the past.


----------



## Chris Chad (Aug 11, 2021)

Russia is a shithole and the government is still full of Party members from the Soviet Union. Not sure why people who hate western boomers for their boomer view of the world would think that Soviet boomers are based and redpilled.


----------



## wew lad (Aug 11, 2021)

Gorgar said:


> Countries that blocked us:
> New Zealand
> Russia


Only 107 more to go until Kiwi Farms gets to be a nation-state.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Aug 11, 2021)

Man, so Russia isn't hecking based and redpilled?


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Aug 11, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Cheeki Breeki.
> Jokes aside, lol, this is unexcepted coming from the same country which permits many shady things and kidnapping people for political reasons.


It's okay when THEY do it.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 11, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> It’s funny how mad Russians get about a picture of Hitler given what all they’ve done in the past.


Hitler is ultimate enemy. Attacked without declaration of war at 4 AM, fucked with general population of USSR for at least two decades after war was over, people lost their lives in war. Eastern front was hell. Serious stuff. Not worthy of worship, though, like those fags in Gosduma tries to propagate


----------



## Haint (Aug 11, 2021)

SheerHeartAttack said:


> Man, so Russia isn't hecking based and redpilled?


Never was


----------



## Work (Aug 11, 2021)

This is what russians do:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Aug 11, 2021)

We need to stalk, drug & force Elen Musk to build us our very own Kiwi Farms Death Star satellite with unlimited internet speed to store our server on ^^ !


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Aug 11, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> It’s funny how mad Russians get about a picture of Hitler given what all they’ve done in the past.


Did You Know: Saying that "Hitler bad, but Stalin bad too" causes such gigantic arsehurt in them that Russia sponsored a an EU bill to ban it?



> *The Seventy Years Declaration* was a declaration initiated by academics Dovid Katz and Danny Ben-Moshe and released on 20 January 2012 to protest against the policies of several European states and European Union bodies on the evaluation, remembrance and prosecution of crimes committed under communist dictatorships in Europe, specifically policies of many European countries and the EU treating the Nazi and Stalinist regimes in Eastern and Central Europe as equally criminal....was opposed by Russian bodies and organisations affiliated with Putin's government, such as the Presidential Commission of the Russian Federation to Counter Attempts to Falsify History to the Detriment of Russia's Interests and World Without Nazism. It was also opposed by several European communist parties, such as the Communist Party of Greece and the Communist Party of Britain. There were isolated critiques of the Prague Declaration in 2009 by (in chronological order of appearance in print): Dovid Katz, formerly professor of Yiddish at Vilnius University, who founded the web journal Defending History in part to oppose the Prague Declaration; Israeli activist Efraim Zuroff, director of the Simon Wiesenthal Center's Israel office


Russians, Jews, bad news.


----------



## TherapyMan (Aug 11, 2021)

Remember, no Russian.


----------



## Mecha-Jerkop (Aug 11, 2021)

*>ROSKOMNADZOR blocks kiwifarms.net*
and that's a good thing, this site sucks and I  want a refund.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518


Just tell them that's actually an image found on a dinnerware set in a villa in Pompei.


----------



## Noebel (Aug 11, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Not worthy of worship, though, like those fags in Gosduma tries to propagate


They are kinda in a tight spot. On one hand, commies ain't no good now and should not be glorified. On the other hand, most of the big patriotic achivements of somewhat recent history were made by(or under) commies.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

SheerHeartAttack said:


> Man, so Russia isn't hecking based and redpilled?


Compared to Poland it is.








						"Black is Polish": young black Poles create platform to discuss race in Poland
					

Zula Rabikowska They aim to promote awareness and understanding.




					notesfrompoland.com
				






Noebel said:


> They are kinda in a tight spot. On one hand, commies ain't no good now and should not be glorified. On the other hand, most of the big patriotic achivements of somewhat recent history were made by(or under) commies.


A better way to put it is that the achievements were made despite the commies.


----------



## Umaibae (Aug 11, 2021)

Radola Gajda said:


> Promotion of suicide.
> They used it as justification to take Down things in past few weeks .





kcbbq said:


> Suicide is Russia's favorite pastime. I don't know why that would offend them. Trannies can't even match the rate at which Russians surrender to life.



Literally the greatest works of Russian literature are all about sad degenerates killing themselves or thinking of killing themselves lol.

волков бояться — в лес не ходить


----------



## TheMorawOne (Aug 11, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> A better way to put it is that the achievements were made despite the commies.


As the saying goes "Please refrain from shitting yourself". Commie complete lack of empathy and disregard for human suffering actually helped them with industrialization and urbanization. Next you are going to say that pyramids were achieved despite the tyrannical and fascist Pharaonic regime.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

TheMorawOne said:


> As the saying goes "Please refrain from shitting yourself". Commie complete lack of empathy and disregard for human suffering actually helped them with industrialization and urbanization. Next you are going to say that pyramids were achieved despite the tyrannical and fascist Pharaonic regime.


Industrialization and urbanization started way before the commies during Tsarism. Or were the commies in charge in the 19th century too?


----------



## gooseberry-picker (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> Well, it is, but it has other issues.


Care to elaborate?  Is it because we love Israel?


----------



## rinya (Aug 11, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> this is unexcepted coming from the same country which permits many shady things and kidnapping people for political reasons


Why would it be unexpected, Russian government is the apogee of boomer populism.


----------



## Noebel (Aug 11, 2021)

Umaibae said:


> Literally the greatest works of Russian literature are all about sad degenerates killing themselves or thinking of killing themselves lol.


Hey, Gogol was cool. He was like Edgar Alan Poe, but funny and not an emo.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 11, 2021)

ROSKOMNADZOR will block Kiwi Farms, but get into a hissy fit over Google’s censorship that they would sue them for only $20k dollars?​


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 11, 2021)

albert chan said:


> ROSKOMNADZOR will block Kiwi Farms, but get into a hissy fit over Google’s censorship that they would sue them for only $20k dollars?​


You know what they say - 20k is 20k


----------



## NSJAP (Aug 11, 2021)

анус себе заблокируй, пес


----------



## Ken Barlow (Aug 11, 2021)

I, for one, welcome our new Bolshevik overlords.


Thanks for keeping shit real Null.


----------



## TheMorawOne (Aug 11, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Industrialization and urbanization started way before the commies during Tsarism. Or were the commies in charge in the 19th century too?


Yeah, it started, but it was slow as a snail and mightly ineffective. Stalin fucked up with the collectivization, but in the end the migrations to cities helped fuel the economy and move it towards heavy industry. Consider the fact that in WWI they barely produced enough ammo for their soldiers and then went through a massive fucking civil war, stricken with famines. Of course the system itself is not effective in the long run, due to corruption, lack of foresight and tunnel vision on heavy industries, but if you need to get shit done, someone who is able and willing to let millions die for that aim usually gets shit done.


----------



## EyelessMC (Aug 11, 2021)

CYKA BLYAT said:


> Actually better that burgerland, and if the trend continues burgerland is gonna get way worse.


Dime store Husky Ruskie over here making sure the secret police know he's a faithful patriot to ensure his overlords don't smear neurological agents on his underwear and poison him to death through his balls
If Russia got its act together it'd be infinitely better than the USA


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Aug 11, 2021)

Wait, so you're telling me that a country that's been an alcoholic, violent, oppressive, censorship-heavy shithole for literally its entire existence has decided to ban KF?

I never would've guessed that would happen.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

TheMorawOne said:


> Yeah, it started, but it was slow as a snail and mightly ineffective. Stalin fucked up with the collectivization, but in the end the migrations to cities helped fuel the economy and move it towards heavy industry. Consider the fact that in WWI they barely produced enough ammo for their soldiers and then went through a massive fucking civil war, stricken with famines. Of course the system itself is not effective in the long run, due to corruption, lack of foresight and tunnel vision on heavy industries, but if you need to get shit done, someone who is able and willing to let millions die for that aim usually gets shit done.


Did you go to a Ukrainian school or something? Everything you said is absolutely false.

Look up who Sergei Witte was, and look up how his reforms led to the rise of Russian heavy industry in the 1890s. Industrialization started earlier than that but really picked up after ending serfdom.


----------



## Friendly_AI (Aug 11, 2021)

Not unexpected in the least, and it is funny that there are a lot of people who have completely rose-tinted-glasses view of Russia. Speech is censored, movements are restricted (try buying SIM card/train/plane/bus tickets without an ID or work in Moscow/St. Petersburg without a permanent residency and see for yourself), say hi to Comrade Colonel and don't forget to smile for the cameras.


----------



## 0x0000C1A (Aug 11, 2021)

Friendly_AI said:


> try buying SIM card/train/plane/bus tickets without an ID


SIM cards in russia can bought in bulk literally in the bazaars, bus tickets are practically optional, train tickets still can be bought without an ID.

ID's are a general requirement in any airport.


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Aug 11, 2021)

Friendly_AI said:


> Not unexpected in the least, and it is funny that there are a lot of people who have completely rose-tinted-glasses view of Russia. Speech is censored, movements are restricted (try buying SIM card/train/plane/bus tickets without an ID or work in Moscow/St. Petersburg without a permanent residency and see for yourself), say hi to Comrade Colonel and don't forget to smile for the cameras.


I used to wonder how the fuck the Western communists could have had such naive view of the Soviet Union, but then I came across "pro-Russian" nationalist types, and I wonder no longer. Some no-brain /pol/ack went on a pro-Putin rant, but was totally surprised to hear Russia has mosques and muslims and Jewish oligarchs. It's incredible how low-info the pro-Russia types are.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Friendly_AI said:


> Not unexpected in the least, and it is funny that there are a lot of people who have completely rose-tinted-glasses view of Russia. Speech is censored, movements are restricted (try buying SIM card/train/plane/bus tickets without an ID or work in Moscow/St. Petersburg without a permanent residency and see for yourself), say hi to Comrade Colonel and don't forget to smile for the cameras.


Ну, это им знать не обязательно. Пусть приедут и попробуют в Москве поработать без регистрации, потом будут ментам плакаться. 

Но насчет СИМок, это так практически везде уже, без документов не подключат. И в Европе, и в Канаде.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Aug 11, 2021)

Lisdexamfetamine ℞ said:


> is this still about the ho ho holocaust meme ?


I guess putin is still mad.


----------



## 102 (Aug 11, 2021)

Gorgar said:


> Countries that blocked us:
> New Zealand
> Russia



Leafistan will be banning it after the passing of their online hate speech laws later this year. Trudeau's made it very clear they will be enforced, and strictly. Pray for our leafbros


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Zion Don said:


> Leafistan will be banning it after the passing of their online hate speech laws later this year. Trudeau's made it very clear they will be enforced, and strictly. Pray for our leafbros
> View attachment 2435312


Wow, Spencer Rice looks like even more of a cuck in this one.


----------



## mauserKaiser (Aug 11, 2021)

So I guess we can only count on china now.


----------



## mauserKaiser (Aug 11, 2021)

Zion Don said:


> Leafistan will be banning it after the passing of their online hate speech laws later this year. Trudeau's made it very clear they will be enforced, and strictly. Pray for our leafbros
> View attachment 2435312


Yup we are fucked.


----------



## Friendly_AI (Aug 11, 2021)

0x0000C1A said:


> SIM cards in russia can bought in bulk literally in the bazaars, bus tickets are practically optional, train tickets still can be bought without an ID.
> 
> ID's are a general requirement in any airport.


1st part of the post: you can sure do this, but it's kind of legal gray zone, considering SIM card you buy on bazaar usually comes from a stolen phone, city-to-city bus tickets are not optional if you don't go with a taxi-like service, and РЖД requires you to have other forms of ID if you don't have a passport, like birth certificate, travel passport, military service record card and so on.

2nd part: and that's not a good thing, as well as internal passports and travel passports. But the world is well past this threshold, and only historians remember how passports were 'temporary'.


----------



## Evil Peter Griffin (Aug 11, 2021)

Russians aren't human.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 11, 2021)

Troonos said:


> That's depressing. I thought Russia was one of the few non-woke countries left.


If it somehow helped Putin stay in power, Russia would turn woke and gay in a heartbeat.


----------



## rinya (Aug 11, 2021)

0x0000C1A said:


> SIM cards in russia can bought in bulk literally in the bazaars


You could buy a SIM from a corporate package (which could be recalled at any time) w/o ID before June, now you have to register them too. Other than that only stolen ones remain AFAIK.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 11, 2021)

All this over a picture of Santa Hitler.


----------



## Bayun Fulan (Aug 11, 2021)

Big Putin is watching you.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> If it somehow helped Putin stay in power, Russia would turn woke and gay in a heartbeat.


Hey, it worked for the Baltics. Sort of.


----------



## frozenrunner (Aug 11, 2021)

Zion Don said:


> Leafistan will be banning it after the passing of their online hate speech laws later this year. Trudeau's made it very clear they will be enforced, and strictly. Pray for our leafbros
> View attachment 2435312


> tfw the leaves rake themselves


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 11, 2021)

How could a Russian user bypass this block? VPN or just a IP address entry in the hosts file?


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 11, 2021)

Terry predicted this.


----------



## Shibaru (Aug 11, 2021)

inb4 china blocks kiwi farms shortly afterward.


----------



## Ratling (Aug 11, 2021)

Haunted Dishwasher said:


> Wouldn't they support the site viciously murdering alphabet soup anyway?


no way, the support that shit, to destabilize the west.


----------



## Balisong Ballsack (Aug 11, 2021)

Вообще похуй


----------



## Casshern (Aug 11, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> How could a Russian user bypass this block? VPN or just a IP address entry in the hosts file?


VPNs in Russia have to go through ROSKOMNADZOR to be legal, meaning you can’t access banned websites through them. TOR would work from what I’m seeing, but Russia is looking for ways to de-anonymize it.


----------



## Balisong Ballsack (Aug 11, 2021)

Casshern said:


> VPNs in Russia have to go through ROSKOMNADZOR to be legal, meaning you can’t access banned websites through them. TOR would work from what I’m seeing, but Russia is looking for ways to de-anonymize it.


VPN works just fine for me.


----------



## 7-Up Thirsting Vampire (Aug 11, 2021)

Derpman123 said:


> Russians aren't human.


Russia is a... separate civilisation, as the old fuck once said.


----------



## Bayun Fulan (Aug 11, 2021)

Dread First said:


> I will assume that all the suppressed garbage in the world, such as China, Iran, North Korea and Russia, have banned kiwi farms in some capacity.


In fact, no. Because few people know it.
However, if enough people know about this website, there is no doubt that our government will immediately ban this website because of too much anti-CCP speech, and then send a large number of bots to invade here, and then I will immediately delete my account before being sent to Xinjiang.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 11, 2021)

Russia wants to build their own internet so I don't know why they're still bothering to care what's on it.


----------



## Don Yagon (Aug 11, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> How could a Russian user bypass this block? VPN or just a IP address entry in the hosts file?


Depends on an ISP, really. Usually the most effective methods are proxies and vpns, but in many cases you can also use DPI circumvention programs to bypass blocks. Check ntc.party, it seems pretty informative about internet censorship and its circumveniton.


----------



## rinya (Aug 11, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> How could a Russian user bypass this block? VPN or just a IP address entry in the hosts file?


VPN's fine, but there is a question whether it will be needed at all, since with like half of ISPs the banlists work sporadically and selectively.


----------



## Finder (Aug 11, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Russia wants to build their own internet so I don't know why they're still bothering to care what's on it.


Balkanization of the internet is the future for virtually every country. It's just a matter of time before more countries wall themselves off to the degree China has, if not even further.

My country only really seems to want to MITM our connections so they can see what we're up to, but the government keep getting thwarted by browser vendors who flat out reject certs issued by them.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 11, 2021)

Finder said:


> Balkanization of the internet is the future for virtually every country. It's just a matter of time before more countries wall themselves off to the degree China has, if not even further.
> 
> My country only really seems to want to MITM our connections so they can see what we're up to, but the government keep getting thwarted by browser vendors who flat out reject certs issued by them.


China actually went to the UN with their idea for government controlled internet. UN thought it was a good idea. This was like 2017 or 18 if I recall correctly. Russia wants their one company to make their own internet but they don't have the funding to do it but have to.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 11, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Hey, it worked for the Baltics. Sort of.


How so? Baltics are almost Pole- level in terms of not being huge fans of the whole woke stuff, maybe except Estonia.


----------



## RiceofSkywalker (Aug 11, 2021)

Red Mask said:


> Balkans joining the EU would be a bad idea given the cultural incompatibility.


Wouldn't you know it, eroding cultural identities is one of the things the EU excels at. Eastern European countries that were still somewhat sane ~10 years ago are now sucking tranny cock alongside their Western brethren thanks to recent EU bills, the only exception being Hungary. The Balkans will cuck out too.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 11, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> How could a Russian user bypass this block? VPN or just a IP address entry in the hosts file?


Tor or .ru gateway


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> How so? Baltics are almost Pole- level in terms of not being huge fans of the whole woke stuff, maybe except Estonia.


Their governments have a cargo cult sort of mentality, they believe if they go balls-in into the whole LGBT thing, then they'll suddenly be considered European. Not all the people agree, but nobody asks them. Estonia is by far the worst offender, of course.


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Aug 11, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> How so? Baltics are almost Pole- level in terms of not being huge fans of the whole woke stuff, maybe except Estonia.


Baltics literally have state sponsored glorification of Nazis, they're far less woke than Russia. And Russians cope, seethe and dilate every year when Balts have official state sponsored marches commemorating members of the Waffen SS.

Video related, state funeral of SS-Oberscharführer Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross Harald Nugiseks.






Just look at this seethe: https://www.rt.com/news/ss-division-celebration-activists/








						Estonia openly supporting Nazis
					

Nazism is condemned worldwide, but there are still pockets of support in some areas of Europe. Over the weekend, Estonian veterans of the Nazi SS rallied on the anniversary of a battle with the Red Army.




					www.rt.com
				











						‘Insult to all who fought Nazis’: Russia blasts Estonia for plans to restore SS soldier monument
					

Estonia’s plans to bring back a monument to a soldier dressed in Waffen SS uniform is a provocation and affront to the memory of those who died fighting the Nazis, the Russian Embassy has said.




					www.rt.com
				











						Russia blasts Estonia defense minister over Nazi sympathies
					

Russian Foreign Ministry has sharply criticized the Estonian Defense Minister’s address to the country’s veterans of the Waffen SS, in which the official suggested that the Soviet and Nazi troops were equal during WWII.




					www.rt.com
				











						Estonia war games: 'Proud' memory of Nazi collaboration
					

Organizers of Estonia’s “Erna Retk” annual military event take special pride in it being one of the world’s longest and most difficult military endurance competitions. But the games are also highly criticized for glorifying the nation’s Nazi past.




					www.rt.com
				











						Moscow outraged by Estonia’s “glorification of fascists”
					

A sports and military competition called Erna Retk 2011 is underway in Tallinn. The Russian Foreign Ministry has condemned the event as an “act glorifying fascists”.




					www.rt.com
				




Just a small, minor sample from RussiaToday

Balts are probably the most based people, period. They don't give a fuck about what foreigners think. And Russia and Israel can only seethe

Also regarding the Baltic wokeness, Estonia literally has party in power that says "If you're black, you have to go back" and which holds tiki torch parades and firearms training for youths.



> In the post, Madison commended the economic policies of the Nazi Party and wrote: "There is unfortunately no perfect form of government (not even democracy) but I see fascism as being an ideology that consists of many positive nuances necessary for preserving the nation-state."[46]
> 
> Commenting on riots in socially segregated suburbs in Sweden, Martin Helme, then board member and the party leader's son said in a TV talk show in May 2013: "Estonia shouldn't allow things to go as far as in England, France and Sweden. Our immigration policy should have one simple rule: if you're black, go back. As simple as that. We shouldn't allow this problem to emerge in the first place."[30]


Such wokeness.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 11, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Cheeki Breeki.
> Jokes aside, lol, this is unexcepted coming from the same country which permits many shady things and kidnapping people for political reasons.



/Boney M voice:   "Ooooh, those Russians!"


----------



## Meat Pickle (Aug 11, 2021)

I heard this image is illegal in Russia.  Might as well post it since Russia is blocking this site already.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 11, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Their governments have a cargo cult sort of mentality, they believe if they go balls-in into the whole LGBT thing, then they'll suddenly be considered European. Not all the people agree, but nobody asks them. Estonia is by far the worst offender, of course.
> View attachment 2435641


Yeah it's a bit of a cargo cult, not going to lie, but the LGBT movement there seems so be roughly at a stage of mid 2000s compared to the rest of the world where it's sort of an issue but not really something on top of everyone's minds.. There is a very new party in Lithuania that seems to be woke-leaning though but it's not too popular. IDK about the other two countries.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Aug 11, 2021)

Pussies.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Shmuel Sam Coinsniffer said:


> Baltics literally have state sponsored glorification of Nazis, they're far less woke than Russia. And Russians cope, seethe and dilate every year when Balts have official state sponsored marches commemorating members of the Waffen SS.
> 
> Video related, state funeral of SS-Oberscharführer Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross Harald Nugiseks.
> 
> ...


Ha, there's a reason people say that the Baltics' new flag should be a rainbow swastika. There's absolutely nothing gayer than LARPing as the National *Socialists*. It's a very Tom of Finland look.


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Aug 11, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Ha, there's a reason people say that the Baltics' new flag should be a rainbow swastika. There's absolutely nothing gayer than LARPing as the National *Socialists*. It's a very Tom of Finland look.


At least they're not praising the Red Army unlike the cryptokike Putin and his vatnik minions.


----------



## MG-34 (Aug 11, 2021)

Shmuel Sam Coinsniffer said:


> Baltics literally have state sponsored glorification of Nazis, they're far less woke than Russia. And Russians cope, seethe and dilate every year when Balts have official state sponsored marches commemorating members of the Waffen SS.
> 
> Video related, state funeral of SS-Oberscharführer Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross Harald Nugiseks.
> 
> ...


Didn't the Russians try to defame the Ukrainians as Nazi lovers as well? I don't understand how /pol/ gets the idea Russia is some based anti ZOG bastion.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Shmuel Sam Coinsniffer said:


> At least they're not praising the Red Army unlike the cryptokike Putin and his vatnik minions.


Better than still crying about the Red Army having a go at their women 70 years ago when they tore ass through that craphole on the way to Berlin. You know that only improved your genepool, too. 

Edit: It's like, literally the only reason Estonians can grow facial hair now.


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Aug 11, 2021)

MG-34 said:


> Didn't the Russians try to defame the Ukrainians as Nazi lovers as well? I don't understand how /pol/ gets the idea Russia is some based anti ZOG bastion.


Some US Democrats say Russia did something bad, its a mental midget knee jerk contrarianism; Hillary badmouthed Putin, therefore Putin based and redpilled and Russia 100% white wonderland without Jews. When in reality Russia is a mirror image of USA: Less fags but WAY more muslims and Islam. That's the trade off.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Fun Fact: Le based Estonia barely has any men left in its government, but sure has a lot of mannish women. Same in all other Baltic nations.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/07/23/she-leads-estonias-democracy-while-keeping-an-eye-bully-next-door/


----------



## Corpun (Aug 11, 2021)

Putin has been moved from my based folder to my unbased folder.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Corpun said:


> Putin has been moved from my based folder to my unbased folder.


There are barely any based world leaders left. Maybe Duterte, or some of those Taliban fellows I keep hearing about.


----------



## Corpun (Aug 11, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> There are barely any based world leaders left. Maybe Duterte, or some of those Taliban fellows I keep hearing about.


I was making a joke. Putin is as much a globalist faggot as the next man who loves importing Muslims from Central Asia and not solving Russia's AIDs epidemic.

Duerte is pretty based, so is Assad and that Gaddafi loyalist general in Libya.


----------



## kuuu (Aug 11, 2021)

Roses are red, violets are blue.
Вертел Роскомнадзор я на хую.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Aug 11, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Cheeki Breeki.
> Jokes aside, lol, this is unexcepted coming from the same country which permits many shady things and kidnapping people for political reasons.


And, yet, they make America look like a crack house.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Corpun said:


> I was making a joke. Putin is as much a globalist faggot as the next man who loves importing Muslims from Central Asia and not solving Russia's AIDs epidemic.
> 
> Duerte is pretty based, so is Assad and that Gaddafi loyalist general in Libya.


Putin has based moments. Like the one time he was visiting a school and drew a vagina on the board, then said it's a cat from behind.

https://youtu.be/6BkVlxfF-rE


----------



## Ero (Aug 11, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Putin got elected with a big majority and has popularity ratings many western leaders would kill to get.


-He has a majority by eliminating every and any credible opposition that might arise in Russia through mafia-esque style of blackmailing, cohersion and threats

-The Russian media is mostly controlled by his party and they all engage in hardcore anti-west and pro-United Russia propaganda. The independent ones that are critical of Putin and United Russia are harrassed and many just end up being killed. Wikipedia has a huge list of journalists that ended up being murdered under his administration.

-The other 2 biggest parties (CPRF and LDPR) are part of the "systematic opposition" (aka controlled opposition) that vote in favor of anything United Russia proposes in the Duma. CPRF is there to attract the communist nostalgic boomers while LDPR is there to attract the ultranationalists that wants Russia to annex all the former Soviet states, it's there to make Putin and United Russia seems like centrists in comparison and less insane.



Fapcop said:


> Also, look at Israel. There’s over a million Russians living there, and many have dual citizenship and voted in Russian elections.


What else are they suppose to vote for? The communists or the anti-semite party lmao? Also diasporas always tend to vote based on which party has a stronger presence online since they obviously don't live in the country, it's just a bad metric.


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Aug 11, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Putin has based moments. Like the one time he was visiting a school and drew a vagina on the board, then said it's a cat from behind.
> 
> https://youtu.be/6BkVlxfF-rE


Yeah he's had plenty of based moments with kids


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Arm_of_the_Lord said:


> Yeah he's had plenty of based moments with kids


Not his best moment, that kid is probably awkward as fuck now.

At least he didn't go straight for the nipple like Joe Biden.


----------



## Butwhythough (Aug 11, 2021)

@Null did you tell those Ruskies to go pound sand


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 11, 2021)

Justanotherguy said:


> For the other ignorant folks : ROSKOMNADZOR is The Federal Service for Supervision of Communications, Information Technology and Mass Media or Roskomnadzor is the Russian federal executive agency responsible for monitoring, controlling and censoring Russian mass media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap we really are getting visited by glowies aren't we?
Привет, светящиеся! Пожалуйста, держись от меня подальше.
　 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
　ﾐ;;;,,,,,,,ﾐ　
（　｀_っ´）


----------



## Mic Nejah (Aug 11, 2021)

Jeeeeze.  Way to hold a grudge, Ivan!  
One little war and now you hate all things nazi.


----------



## Doomguy246 (Aug 11, 2021)

Vuedou said:


> This does it, we should have a lolcow thread on Putin and his daughters in response to this unprovoked Russian aggression


I honestly would like to see a Politics subforum for cows in public office.

That would get the world trying to kill this site.. but it would be fun while it lasts.


----------



## The handsome tard (Aug 11, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518



You know, a lot of kids were doing just that during the good old days of the soviet union so maybe if you add the flag as background, they might stop minding it.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Aug 11, 2021)

I believe the entire situation can be remedied with a few dozen cartons of Marlboro, 10 VCRs, and 25 pairs of Levis. Maybe some Jazzercize socks for good measure.


----------



## elastic eye (Aug 11, 2021)

Jokes on them - I blocked em first. Pussies


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Aug 11, 2021)

Abby said:


> What does this mean for dumb people?


It means none of us are getting our anti-tranny agitprop checks like Uncle Putin promised.


----------



## Image Reactions (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Melissa Sanchez (Aug 11, 2021)

Is there a translation for that letter?


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Aug 11, 2021)

Will this help limit/weaken DDOS attacks? I assume lots of them come out of Russian server farms…


----------



## McSneaks (Aug 11, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Cheeki Breeki.
> Jokes aside, lol, this is unexcepted coming from the same country which permits many shady things and kidnapping people for political reasons.


What a strange line of thinking. "I thought murderers would love when their families get killed cause like, they kill people" que? Trump loves having unlimited power he doesn't support you having unlimited power


----------



## Ghostface Killah (Aug 11, 2021)

I'd wear it as a badge of fucking honor


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Aug 12, 2021)

A reminder to our Red Glowie friends: 

Cyrillic will never be a real alphabet


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 12, 2021)

Loony Doony Jr's Red Brown coalition has durn collapsed....


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Ded Moroz < Santa Hitler


----------



## Precursor James (Aug 12, 2021)

thank you mr president


----------



## Kazukifaen (Aug 12, 2021)

Are the Russian govement so afraid to reach  the top
of suicides.  Do they try to give the Russian people the illusion that suicide
doesn't exist or is this a prevention method  or is it religion that plays a part in this ?

i'm asking because of  the reaction  of ROSKOMNADZOR.


----------



## Glowie (Aug 12, 2021)

Null said:


> They complain about two images. That one, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 2434518



Proven Russian past times, they don't want people stealing their hobbies do they?


----------



## Kazukifaen (Aug 12, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Where was the joke? I must have missed it











						Cheeki Breeki
					

“Cheeki Breeki” is a catchphrase associated with a quote originating from the first-person shooter survival horror game series S.T.A.L.K.E.R.. Since the release of the game in 2007, the stock line often said by non-playable characters of the Bandit factions has become a subject of online...




					knowyourmeme.com


----------



## Chive Turkey (Aug 12, 2021)

I, for one, am shocked that a country that has been a police state for the better part of 500 years is a bit heavy handed when it comes to irreverent speech.

It is funny seeing people unintentionally powerlevel when they go, "b-but they're not woke, how is this possible?", like they're too young to remember that authoritarians-larping-as-pious-patriots wrote the first draft of the SJW playbook of censorship long before anyone came up with that acronym.

Also, friendly reminder that all the /int/-tier, "ackshually, [country] is way worse than [country]!" posts in thread is slavmonkey in-fighting and should be ignored for your own sanity.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 12, 2021)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> To be fair, after reading about Chris Chan raping his own mother, I wanted to delete the internet, too.


I didn't want to delete the internet until I read about David Dieter.


----------



## Male Idiot (Aug 12, 2021)

Oy vey, take it down goy comrade!


----------



## LordOdin (Aug 12, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Hitler is ultimate enemy. Attacked without declaration of war at 4 AM, fucked with general population of USSR for at least two decades after war was over, people lost their lives in war. Eastern front was hell. Serious stuff. Not worthy of worship, though, like those fags in Gosduma tries to propagate


Hitler over Stalin any day babyyyyy.


----------



## Zebedee (Aug 12, 2021)

That’s 2 countries offended so far, we only have what, 193 remaining? Let’s go for the high score kids!


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Aug 12, 2021)

I'll write Putin a letter. He will take down the ban. I promise.


----------



## rinya (Aug 12, 2021)

Kazukifaen said:


> Are the Russian govement so afraid to reach  the top
> of suicides.  Do they try to give the Russian people the illusion that suicide
> doesn't exist or is this a prevention method  or is it religion that plays a part in this ?
> 
> i'm asking because of  the reaction  of ROSKOMNADZOR.


No, they just needed ratings so they invented some bullshit zoomer suicide cult, passed the law to pwn it and 'save le children' and now every time someone posts an image of a noose on your site you get a notice if someone's assmad enough to report it.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 12, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Hitler over Stalin any day babyyyyy.


I'll make 4D chess move and don't choose either


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Aug 12, 2021)

Shmuel Sam Coinsniffer said:


> Putin's worst crime is total Sovokization of the Russian society. You can literally get arrested and jailed for hate speech and extremism for "speak[ing] disrespectfully of the Days of War Glory and memorable dates in Russia connected with defense of fatherland,” (saying bad things about communists), while he goes around unveiling memorials for Jewish Bolsheviks in Israel and opening Museums of Tolerance paid by taxpayers.
> 
> Yes, MATI, I have friends who have been jailed in Russia, not due to being troons but due to being patriotic in a way that didn't include unconditional praise of Stalin and communists. Russia might not be communist anymore, but god help you if you dare speak ill of the Soviets. Total sovokistan


I won't include too many details for OPSEC purposes but I know some Russians (both expat and in country) with in-depth knowledge of local politics and the government will slander you with state media, put you in jail on false pretenses, and then have you murdered in prison if you attempt any kind of reform or anti-corruption campaign. The purpose of the bureaucracy is to shield Putin and the fat vampires he wields as cronies. If you think Putin is based just because he employs strongman bluster you are easily manipulated. 

You can disregard what I'm saying as anon larping but it's the fucking truth


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 12, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> It’s funny how mad Russians get about a picture of Hitler given what all they’ve done in the past.


lol, and the fact that a good number of them kind of have a "well he wasn't wrong, but was on the wrong side" view of him.


----------



## LordOdin (Aug 12, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> I'll make 4D chess move and don't choose either


Fucking centrists man


----------



## IKOL (Aug 12, 2021)

You can bet there will be no controversy over rkn lifting up the china wall over Kiwis. That's not twitter after all.

... I wish I'd be true and honest fan able to enter here without any restrictions but oh well


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Aug 12, 2021)

Роскомнадзор пошол нахуй


Also lmao those people who are praising Russia for being non woke, this shit doesn't mean that this is a free county


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 12, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Fucking centrists man


What have you expected. They both fucking assholes. But back on the topic, RKN can go fuck themselves.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 12, 2021)

the core of this is gay and unrealistic, but I'll be fair, ROSKOMNADZOR is a metal af name for your National Department Of The Onlines


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Aug 12, 2021)

But Russia and Putin are so BASED. It's a free speech haven for Western dissidents. How can this be happening?


----------



## cuddle striker (Aug 12, 2021)

all the slavposting shit fights in here are wonderful, please continue to hate each other.


----------



## anon4890201 (Aug 12, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> I, for one, am shocked that a country that has been a police state for the better part of 500 years is a bit heavy handed when it comes to irreverent speech.
> 
> It is funny seeing people unintentionally powerlevel when they go, "b-but they're not woke, how is this possible?", like they're too young to remember that authoritarians-larping-as-pious-patriots wrote the first draft of the SJW playbook of censorship long before anyone came up with that acronym.
> 
> Also, friendly reminder that all the /int/-tier, "ackshually, [country] is way worse than [country]!" posts in thread is slavmonkey in-fighting and should be ignored for your own sanity.


Fun fact, you can't even post negatively about Russia on /int/
There's some Russian janny who spends all their time deleting negative posts about it


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 12, 2021)

UnbirthOfANation said:


> Vladimir Putin is a closeted gay, and you can't convince me otherwise.


Hmmn that's sad because he is nice to look at without a shirt on, though the riding of the unicorn should have been a major hint. 


Shmuel Sam Coinsniffer said:


> Putin's worst crime is total Sovokization of the Russian society. You can literally get arrested and jailed for hate speech and extremism for "speak[ing] disrespectfully of the Days of War Glory and memorable dates in Russia connected with defense of fatherland,” (saying bad things about communists), while he goes around unveiling memorials for Jewish Bolsheviks in Israel and opening Museums of Tolerance paid by taxpayers.
> 
> Yes, MATI, I have friends who have been jailed in Russia, not due to being troons but due to being patriotic in a way that didn't include unconditional praise of Stalin and communists. Russia might not be communist anymore, but god help you if you dare speak ill of the Soviets. Total sovokistan


Sounds like your friends need to move to a better class of shit hole, perhaps the UK. 


Badungus Kabungus said:


> Not his best moment, that kid is probably awkward as fuck now.
> 
> At least he didn't go straight for the nipple like Joe Biden.


OK, never mind, I will now be very sick to the stomach when I gave upon his visage in future.


----------



## Kohei (Aug 12, 2021)

cuddle striker said:


> all the slavposting shit fights in here are wonderful, please continue to hate each other.


Seeing the slavoids arguing in this thread about whose shithole country is better and more white is the only reason why Roskomnadzor blocked kiwifarms. Clearly Putin wanted this to happen so we could all get entertained.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 12, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> But Russia and Putin are so BASED. It's a free speech haven for Western dissidents. How can this be happening?


In their defense, this really sounds like some kind of low-level fuck up within Roskomnadzor.




>Железнодорожный районный суд г. Улан-Удэ


----------



## Short Circuit (Aug 12, 2021)

It's really weird to me that they decided to just georestrict the domain instead of seizing it entirely. It may actually be some kind of a mistake.


----------



## ZipDisk (Aug 12, 2021)

Trains court. lol.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 12, 2021)

ZipDisk said:


> Trains court. lol.


>Autists love trains  
>Trains court blocks Kiwifarms 
>Kiwifarms laughs at autists
what a coincidence!


----------



## Accept No Substitutes (Aug 12, 2021)

You people aren't the smartest, I assume.
First of all, the access isn't restricted yet, sine RKN has to notify every single ISP to update their blacklist, which'll happen whenever.
Secondly, additions to this registry are made based on various courts, not just the national one. It's dumb, but that's how it is, so if tomorrow some court in the middle of nowhere decides that My Little Pony fansite is illegal because it has one page with a how-to guide on suicide (which could in theory just be deleted, rather than blocking the entire thing), it'll be in effect for the entire country.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Jan Jansen said:


> A reminder to our Red Glowie friends:
> 
> Cyrillic will never be a real alphabet


Cyrillic is a script with multiple alphabets.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 12, 2021)

Do we have a lot of Russian kiwis ?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Aug 12, 2021)

It is hilarious to see so many people claim Russia is supposedly based and non-woke. Sure, the government is largely anti-LGBT, but their punitive system is completely over-the-top.

Less than 1% of court cases there end in acquittal. If you still think it's not so bad ("Durr, crimes must be punished!"):

1. You're a dumb fuck.
2. They will literally prosecute you for saying something as milquetoast as "I think Stalin is no better than Hitler."


----------



## Kaktus Kompot (Aug 12, 2021)

Huh, all this time I thought you could only use kiwifarms with a VPN. Well, buissness as usual for me, then. 
I'm starting to feel that all this rampant blocking is just making people seek out ways to circumvent the blocks, which raises the overall computer literacy. At least I personally made sure that all my relatives, including an elementary school cousin, know about VPNs and how to use them. 

И если какой-то РКНовский клерк читает это прямо сейчас, вот очень хорошая картинка специально для вас:


----------



## Dude of Darkness (Aug 12, 2021)

mister meaner said:


> This is the picture that gets us blacklisted from  an entire country? There is much worse on here, like Bella’s fungal toes.


"promoting suicide" is illegal in Russia, a single "kys" is a surefire way of getting b& in vkontakte



Visible Belly Outline said:


> Freethink is still wrongthink though apparently.


Since recently even messing with your car's visuals is illegal if you don't pay to certain someone, this country isn't free in the sightest


----------



## RainwaterDrop (Aug 12, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Cheeki Breeki.
> Jokes aside, lol, this is unexcepted coming from the same country which permits many shady things and kidnapping people for political reasons.


Dictatorships are always like that, allowing some real vicious shit as long as it won't spill on the Tzar's shoes lol!

Anyways, who the fuck cares, they have bigger things to worry about on their borders and maybe becoming friendlier towards the enemies of their enemies would be a smarter move,!


----------



## Fetid Queef (Aug 12, 2021)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Loony Doony Jr's Red Brown coalition has durn collapsed....


Get back to your thread, schizo.


----------



## whore loving dragon (Aug 12, 2021)

Russian government doing Russian government stuff.




As an aside, here's a very insightful video concerning the recent history of Russia - how it was looted and destroyed by a small number of powerful people.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 12, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> In their defense, this really sounds like some kind of low-level fuck up within Roskomnadzor.
> View attachment 2437844
> >Железнодорожный районный суд г. Улан-Удэ
> View attachment 2437845


This is pretty lol because Ulan-Ude is the ass-end of Russia, near the border with Mongolia. Nowhere near any major population centers. Went through some dinky local court and ended up in the hands of some bureaucrat who just hit "block" in his app and then moved on to the next case.


----------



## Account (Aug 12, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> This is pretty lol because Ulan-Ude is the ass-end of Russia, near the border with Mongolia. Nowhere near any major population centers. Went through some dinky local court and ended up in the hands of some bureaucrat who just hit "block" in his app and then moved on to the next case.


> live in the siberian wastes like a 1940s political dissident
> finally get internet ration for the week
> excited, log on to see all the new memes the westerners make
> see photo about killing myself and remember the fact I live in Russia
> complain to Judge Ivan to get the capitalist demoralization propaganda off of my screen


----------



## Decoy St. Chum (Aug 12, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> But Russia and Putin are so BASED. It's a free speech haven for Western dissidents. How can this be happening?


Russians are based. Russian government though sucks fucking dick and sadly the decades and centuries of serfdom and oppression have fucked them. The young generation seems to be waking up, but they're also waking up to tranny SJW nonsense. So, like they used to say "поменяли шило на мыло"


nekrataal said:


> It’s funny how mad Russians get about a picture of Hitler given what all they’ve done in the past.


They aren't. Don't conflate FSB cracking down on a history teacher showing a swastika as a show of power with Russians not tolerating depictions of Nazism. Watch "Hitler Goes Kaput!" and get shellshocked at the sheer offensive imagery to both sides. It's a pure "haves and have nots" philosophy.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh people you grossly underestimate how "Democratic" the Russian government is. First of all Roskomnadzor is a repressive organization, just like everything in Russia, it's meant to repress information en masse, and literally any court and any judge no matter how small or incompetent they are will get any page banned, and it will be difficult to appeal, they will ban anything at will, even your blog for a single inconvenient word. They even banned a whole social network which predated vkontakte because someone uploaded copyrighted video there, yes, they blocked a whole social network over a video which could be taken down by DMCA. You need to understand how retarded and outdated Russian court system is, and how many judges are incompetent and illiterate soviet farts.


----------



## RussianParasite (Aug 12, 2021)

Dude of Darkness said:


> "promoting suicide" is illegal in Russia, a single "kys" is a surefire way of getting b& in vkontakte


Oddly enough, VK is where I have seen by far the most amount of suicide pictures/videos just scrolling through the timeline. Can’t say if that is still the case now though as I DFEd all of my social media accounts years ago, but VK used to be wild compared to FB and other social media (I do miss all of the free/pirated shit you could access on VK though).


----------



## Dude of Darkness (Aug 12, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Oddly enough, VK is where I have seen by far the most amount of suicide pictures/videos just scrolling through the timeline. Can’t say if that is still the case now though as I DFEd all of my social media accounts years ago, but VK used to be wild compared to FB and other social media (I do miss all of the free/pirated shit you could access on VK though).


Keyword is "used to be".
When Durov sold out Vk to the proxy-governmental Mail.ru, they cracked down on edgelords, gore, pirated vids and shitted all over the music with 100500 ads, I still remember my first sudden ban for Ed's Kittens in 2018
Although you can still find a lot of gore and porn in private groups


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Aug 12, 2021)

Fucking vatnik glowies.  I was going to post an image of Monke Putin but the website keeps shitting the bed so I can't post the image.


----------



## Noebel (Aug 12, 2021)

Decoy St. Chum said:


> Watch "Hitler Goes Kaput!" and get shellshocked at the sheer offensive imagery to both sides.


You're speaking of this timeless masterpiece? Each time I remember of its existance I loose some of my desires. So long on this side of the great wheel, suckers.


----------



## Meiwaku (Aug 12, 2021)

Lisdexamfetamine ℞ said:


> is this still about the ho ho holocaust meme ?


The meme cost us our lives, but not our dignity


----------



## RussianParasite (Aug 12, 2021)

Dude of Darkness said:


> Keyword is "used to be".
> When Durov sold out Vk to the proxy-governmental Mail.ru, they cracked down on edgelords, gore, pirated vids and shitted all over the music with 100500 ads, I still remember my first sudden ban for Ed's Kittens in 2018
> Although you can still find a lot of gore and porn in private groups


That’s too bad— I thought Russia passed laws against such public acts of homosexuality?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 12, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> That’s too bad— I thought Russia passed laws against such public acts of homosexuality?


Only in certain cases, and for certain people, it seems. Otherwise if they actually went after banning public acts of homosexuality, there would be no Russian pop/эстрада music.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 12, 2021)

Noebel said:


> You're speaking of this timeless masterpiece? Each time I remember of its existance I loose some of my desires. So long on this side of the great wheel, suckers.



This video is made of 24karat gold plating a core of concentrated and refined WIN.  I was trying to enjoy the final Evangelion movie 3.0+1.0 on the other screen but had to fucking pause it to watch and bust my gut at this particular gem.

K, back to it.


----------



## Crepidodera fulvicornis (Aug 12, 2021)

Oxous said:


> Josh, if you wake up one day and start tasting metal you need to let the Farms know immediately


Also, wash your underwear yourself only before putting it on
(see: Navalny)


mr.moon1488 said:


> In their defense, this really sounds like some kind of low-level fuck up within Roskomnadzor.
> View attachment 2437844
> >Железнодорожный районный суд г. Улан-Удэ
> View attachment 2437845


Once they blocked 127.0.0.1


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Aug 12, 2021)

Can't believe Russia copied my newgrounds username.


----------



## Super Macho Man (Aug 12, 2021)

anon4890201 said:


> Fun fact, you can't even post negatively about Russia on /int/
> There's some Russian janny who spends all their time deleting negative posts about it


They do it for FREEEEEEE!

Actually might not in this case.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Aug 12, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Cyrillic is a script with multiple alphabets.


Technically yes, but it's still all irrelevant, stupid looking moonspeak that has been completely cucked worldwide by the Latin alphabet, Chinese characters and even the Hebrew and Arabic alphabets.


----------



## Dude of Darkness (Aug 12, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> That’s too bad— I thought Russia passed laws against such public acts of homosexuality?


Behaving "gay" and being gay in public is legal, as long as you don't groom kids


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jan Jansen said:


> Technically yes, but it's still all irrelevant, stupid looking moonspeak that has been completely cucked worldwide by the Latin alphabet, Chinese characters and even the Hebrew and Arabic alphabets.


All of those cultures have had access to trade seas and oceans, whereas Cyrillic cultures did not(except for some Serb principalities). Considering that, Cyrillic has been doing very well at staying alive.


----------



## Noebel (Aug 13, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> This video is made of 24karat gold plating a core of concentrated and refined WIN.  I was trying to enjoy the final Evangelion movie 3.0+1.0 on the other screen but had to fucking pause it to watch and bust my gut at this particular gem.


Little do you know, the great .ru zone got you covered on that front.


Dude of Darkness said:


> Behaving "gay" and being gay in public is legal, as long as you don't groom kids


It's little more complicated. Being gay is not illegal. What is illegal is "propagating gay to kids". This shares all the problems with any other vague term in legal setting.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 13, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Little do you know, the great .ru zone got you covered on that front.


.....That they do, that they do.  Шедевр is all I have to say.


----------



## Moths (Aug 13, 2021)

When the Ruskie government outs itself as more cringe than the *nglos by blocking the kiwi federally


----------



## BananaBlue (Aug 13, 2021)

Russia is a communist, again, COMMUNIST country that sends gay people to correctional camps among other questionable practices.
But Nazi shitposting and making fun of Hitler is a no go for a communist country that was in open world war with a right wing, germany under dictatorship.

Is Russia going full retard?


----------



## 7-Up Thirsting Vampire (Aug 13, 2021)

BananaBlue said:


> Russia is a communist, again, COMMUNIST country that sends gay people to correctional camps among other questionable practices.
> But Nazi shitposting and making fun of Hitler is a no go for a communist country that was in open world war with a right wing, germany under dictatorship.
> 
> Is Russia going full retard?


About the first one - for all years of my life I hear that thing about camps for gays for the first time. Can't answer the second one.
About the third one - Well, yeah. Just take a look at Gosduma, it consists of sportsmen, actors, singers and etc., that don't have any political education. It's just a fucking circus. Oh, I also gotta mention about how every political figure or a child of that figure can just get away with anything with money.
As for the vaccines, Russia banned foreign vaccines and made their own vaccines, one of which (No, ALL of them) are in doubt of their effectiveness. That's why every country declines them. Most of the jobs will get you forced to be vaccinated or else you'll get fired, same as with the political opinions. (You don't like Putin? Go choke on a dick, you're fired.)
And also, can you name any presidents who do a hot line that is yearly streamed in TV and the internet, where they answer only questions about small topics and not about the global ones (Putin), and that force people to apologize for the criticism they did about them? (Kadirov) No, you can't.
There were amendments to the constitution in early 2020, which added some more nonsensical bullshit by people who didn't read the old constitution before making the new one, and neuroleptic drug addict's term was zeroed after the new cons. was accepted, so that he would continue to sit on his throne for another 8 years and participate in the 2024 election.
Elon Musk sends rockets and all does other cool things, while the head of Roscosmos writes songs and sends singers to space to make some shitty music videos. There are no professionals in here.
Fighting against corruption is considered as extremism, so no opposition in here. We do stupid shit and out citizens eat it up without any huge protests whatsoever.
Holy shit, I wrote a lot about what I'm pissed at. If I got something wrong about this, correct me.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 13, 2021)

There are no camps for gays in Russia, unless you count the entirety of Moscow as one big camp. Or some Cossack LARPer gatherings, they've been known for engaging in buggery.


----------



## Crepidodera fulvicornis (Aug 13, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> There are no camps for gays in Russia, unless you count the entirety of Moscow as one big camp.


There were sights of (obv unofficial) in Chechnya iirc.


----------



## immigrant32 (Aug 13, 2021)

why has this autist 7-Up Thirsting Vampire registered here just to post boring autistic bullshit  nobody cares about?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 13, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Better than still crying about the Red Army having a go at their women 70 years ago when they tore ass through that craphole on the way to Berlin. You know that only improved your genepool, too.
> 
> Edit: It's like, literally the only reason Estonians can grow facial hair now.


Did a Latvian guy fuck your girlfriend or something? Can you show us where the Baltic Gay Union touched you?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 13, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> Did a Latvian guy fuck your girlfriend or something? Can you show us where the Baltic Gay Union touched you?


If a bunch of Finno-Ugric mongoloids want to have a pride parade and do that whole "we waz aryanz" LARP, don't act surprised when someone points out how ridiculous it looks.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 13, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> If a bunch of Finno-Ugric mongoloids want to have a pride parade and do that whole "we waz aryanz" LARP, don't act surprised when someone points out how ridiculous it looks.


Well that's just Estonians, what about, I don't know, the other 75% of the Baltic population? Even then who fucking cares if some faggots do their little march and go home?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 13, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Little do you know, the great .ru zone got you covered on that front.


Ну и нахера об этом напомнил. Я только забыл сей опупенный опус от фонда кино. И тут это


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 13, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> Even then who fucking cares if some faggots do their little march and go home?


Sir, this is a Wendy's. Or rather, Kiwi Farms. A gossip site to discuss idiots who embarrass themselves in public.

Having a bunch of fat Balt autists dress up as National Socialists and hold a pride parade definitely qualifies.

Edit: Да и вообще, это не реально что трэд про Россию НЕ превратился в срач. Хорошо хоть азеров и армян у нас мало, а то разнесли бы все тут нах.


----------



## Nickolas Gurr (Aug 13, 2021)

Сука блядь
Good thing Russians are already used to censorship, so I think most Russian Kiwifarms users already use VPN or Tor. Good thing I’m out of the reach of the Roskomnadzor… until Russia conquers my country, which is far from impossible.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Tree (Aug 14, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> View attachment 2434579
> RUSSIA AND PUTIN ARE SO BASED THAT THEY ARE TRIGGERED BY THIS


They don't like to see white people hurting themselves and Santa Hitler is a sacrilege of Sir Adolf. Unironically could be based :^)

I'd sure like to see that Russian faggot who talks to Joe Rogan against a wall though. Second only to Sam Harris in people who talk like they're constantly trying not to be condescending.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Aug 14, 2021)

The kind of "BASED!!!" Russian nationalism that everyone raves about:
"OMG COMRADES, WE MUST RETURN TO (((OUR))) TRUE ROOTS WHEN WE WERE SO GREAT UNDER PURE NATIO-COMMUNISM! WE WUZ LITERALLY A SUPER POWER. IT WAS SO BASED WHEN A GAGGLE OF CRYPTO-JEWS TOOK OVER OUR NATION IN 1918 TO BE HONEST. WE MUST RETURN TO THIS ULTIMATE PEAK OF RUSSIAN IDENTITY."


----------



## Haint (Aug 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> The kind of "BASED!!!" Russian nationalism that everyone raves about:
> "OMG COMRADES, WE MUST RETURN TO (((OUR))) TRUE ROOTS WHEN WE WERE SO GREAT UNDER PURE NATIO-COMMUNISM! WE WUZ LITERALLY A SUPER POWER. IT WAS SO BASED WHEN A GAGGLE OF CRYPTO-JEWS TOOK OVER OUR NATION IN 1918 TO BE HONEST. WE MUST RETURN TO THIS ULTIMATE PEAK OF RUSSIAN IDENTITY."



Soviet Russia never died. It just dropped the Soviet part from the name. Russia is still a dictatoral shithole. 

For all the American wankers that enjoy polishing Putin's knob with strong man worship (I'm pointing at you, Trump simps), as they say "love it or leave it". 

Fucking traitors, every one of them.


----------



## Heavy Culter (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> How could a Russian user bypass this block? VPN or just a IP address entry in the hosts file?


lmao, we just use kiwifarms.tw instead
nothing is ever truly blocked here


----------



## Ash97 (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm just gonna take the opportunity to say that this country sucks balls and I wanna get out.

Americans whining about Trump being a big meanie sounds like 1st world problems to me, when I have to live in a country ruled taken hostage by a murdering thieving dictator with his rich friends. The riots here don't happen because of BLM or trans rights, it's about just regular human rights.

Probably not as bad as China and definetely not as bad as North Korea, but pre-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-etty fucking bad.


----------



## Cool Dog (Aug 14, 2021)

Ash97 said:


> I'm just gonna take the opportunity to say that this country sucks balls and I wanna get out.
> 
> Americans whining about Trump being a big meanie sounds like 1st world problems to me, when I have to live in a country ruled taken hostage by a murdering thieving dictator with his rich friends. The riots here don't happen because of BLM or trans rights, it's about just regular human rights.
> 
> Probably not as bad as China and definetely not as bad as North Korea, but pre-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-etty fucking bad.


Try to be in a broke-ass country that simps for your country

And at least you have hot women over there


----------



## MushroomLandTV (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## I AM FUNNY (Aug 14, 2021)

the gayass fuckin russians still trying to be important, just nule them at this point wat r they gonna do


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 14, 2021)

MushroomLandTV said:


> View attachment 2446512


----------



## Crepidodera fulvicornis (Aug 14, 2021)

Ash97 said:


> I'm just gonna take the opportunity to say that this country sucks balls and I wanna get out.
> 
> Americans whining about Trump being a big meanie sounds like 1st world problems to me, when I have to live in a country ruled taken hostage by a murdering thieving dictator with his rich friends. The riots here don't happen because of BLM or trans rights, it's about just regular human rights.
> 
> Probably not as bad as China and definetely not as bad as North Korea, but pre-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-etty fucking bad.


At least it's not Belarus (rip dear neighbours, you managed to survive worse last year)


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 15, 2021)

Ash97 said:


> I'm just gonna take the opportunity to say that this country sucks balls and I wanna get out.
> 
> Americans whining about Trump being a big meanie sounds like 1st world problems to me, when I have to live in a country ruled taken hostage by a murdering thieving dictator with his rich friends. The riots here don't happen because of BLM or trans rights, it's about just regular human rights.
> 
> Probably not as bad as China and definetely not as bad as North Korea, but pre-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-etty fucking bad.


Come to Brazil, Fren


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Aug 15, 2021)

The Russians blocking farmers? Where have I heard that one before?


----------



## bot_for_hire (Aug 17, 2021)

UnbirthOfANation said:


> Vladimir Putin is a closeted gay, and you can't convince me otherwise.


He's actually a pedo.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Aug 17, 2021)

Imagine being a country that is proud about being politically incorrect, yet bans a site because people wouldn't stop saying "ho ho Holocaust".


----------



## GaddafyTheLooneyDuck (Aug 17, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> Ha ha Le based Russians, ha ha they don't get offended and butthurt, right?


Roskomnadzor is absolutely useless and half-arsed. Every sane Russian hates it.

But many Russians really are butthurt and brainless cunts, no less than SJWs. They just walk the opposite routes like aggressive, blind patriotism based on xenophobia, or wanking it off to Stalin and USSR as a whole. I remember them once attempting to get Strategic Mind: Blitzkrieg banned on Steam in Russia, because of the short teaser where Hitler and Göring observe a military parade on the Red Square from Lenin's mausoleum, and because the devs are Ukrainians. It worked for a while after they cried tears to Roskom, but the game went back on sale again.

Still can't say that it's worse than the cancer that took over Yank Land and Western Europe, though.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 17, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> This is pretty lol because Ulan-Ude is the ass-end of Russia, near the border with Mongolia. Nowhere near any major population centers. Went through some dinky local court and ended up in the hands of some bureaucrat who just hit "block" in his app and then moved on to the next case.


Some cow, or cow white knight there likely just kept filing complaints until the court decided to just go with it since it's not a Russian website, and it would be highly unlikely for it to ever come back and bite them in the ass.

Edit:
Given the political situation right now, I'd imagine that Russian courts lean on the side of banning foreign sites when things come up.


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 27, 2021)

Stoneface said:


> AFAIK that block is pretty easy to circumvent from the user side. There's a tool on Github that does just that, although I can't remember its name right now.


I can't seem to edit my original post, but the name of the tool is "GoodbyeDPI". You're welcome.


----------



## IKOL (Aug 27, 2021)

BananaBlue said:


> Russia is a communist, again, COMMUNIST country that sends gay people to correctional camps among other questionable practices.


For fuck sake these Cold War time glowies are at it again!

Also no, we don't have any of these. I worked with a bunch of gays back in a day, they're still gay, went through no camps at all. So cut your shit out, nigga.


BananaBlue said:


> But Nazi shitposting and making fun of Hitler is a no go for a communist country that was in open world war with a right wing, germany under dictatorship


Well right RKN are not into nazisplotation even in jokingly form. What a bunch of cucks they are...




Badungus Kabungus said:


> There are no camps for gays in Russia, unless you count the entirety of Moscow as one big camp


Duh! We don't count Moscow as a part of country either way. It become too retarded for us to follow up with.



Badungus Kabungus said:


> Да и вообще, это не реально что трэд про Россию НЕ превратился в срач. Хорошо хоть азеров и армян у нас мало, а то разнесли бы все тут нах


Нохчей не завезли, за сим и не  гей-парада. Симпл щит.


----------

